# Your three horses you believe are the greatest



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought this would be interesting. Like the title says, pick three horses you believe are the greatest,famous and memoriable. Explain who they are, something interesting, If or when they passed, The most significant thing they did and add a photo. I'll start 

Gem Twist- 1997-2006
He had a stellar career as a Grand Prix jumper. His wins included two silver medals at the 1988 Olympics, three “American Grand Prix Association Horse of the Year” titles, and won more than $800,000.When he was euthanized at the age of 27, everyone thought that was the end of the story. After all, he was a gelding. Behind the scenes they were investigating the only way to cntinue his line, _cloning_. In 2008 Gemini was born, The two are geneticaly identical. But many beleive it takes more than good bloodlines to create a champion.










Ruffian- 1972-1975
Ruffian is considerd racings greatest filly of all time. She had 11 starts and 10 wins and is a racing ledgend. She won her maiden race in record time by 15 lengths. She was on lead at every point of call in every race she ever ran. She set a new stakes record in each of the eight stakes races which she won. She had also equaled two track records. If she didn't set track or stakes record, she equaled them. On her 11 race she competed against that years Kentucky derby winner _Foolish Pleasure._ It was The "equine battle of the sexes" was heavily anticipated and attended by more than 50,000 spectators, with an estimated television audience of 18 million. As she left the starting gate she hit her shoulder hard, straightened herself, and kept running. Ruffian was in front by half a length when both sesamoid bones in her right foreleg snapped. Vasquez her jockey tried to pull her up, but the filly wouldn't stop. "She went on running, pulverizing her sesamoids, ripping the skin of her fetlock as the bones burst through, driving the open wound into the sting sand of the Belmont track, tearing her ligaments, until her hoof was flopping uselessly, bent up.She was immediately attended to by a team of four veterinarians and an orthopedic surgeon, and underwent an emergency operation lasting three hours. Tragically wehn the anesthasia wore off she was still racing
As she flailed about with her legs, she repeatedly knocked the heavy plaster cast against her own elbow until the elbow, too, was smashed to bits. The cast slipped, and as it became dislodged it ripped open her foreleg all over again, undoing the surgery. The medical team, knowing that she would probably not survive more extensive surgery for the repair of her leg and elbow, euthanized her shortly afterwards. Some think her bloodlines are two blame with weak bones her sire breaking down several times during his career and her dam sufferd two broken legs.









Blue hors Matine- 
She was the danish dreassage sensation she was one of the most celebrated dressage horses and had undoubtedly the most famous start in the sport. At the WEG 2006 in Aachen, Germany, the young Danish equipage rode into the world elite and won the championship first Grand Prix in the huge stadium in Aachen. Matiné and Andreas won the Bronze medal in the Grand Prix Special and Silver in the Grand Prix Kur. Their Kur-ride quickly became the most watched dressage video on the internet and on the portal YouTube it has been viewed nearly ten million times. She was undoubtably one of the youngest horses to compete at Grad pix level. Sadly she passed away with a broken leg at age 13.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

MILTON:
Born in 1977, Milton was bought by Caroline Bradley from the breeder John Harding-Rolls as a weanling. Son of the International show jumping stallion the Dutch bred Marius out of an English mare Aston Answer (by Any Questions), who had competed at Grade A national level and who herself was out of a show jumping mare Pennywort (1970 Foxhunter Champion) by Top Walk, Milton was bred to jump. When Milton was young Miss Caroline Bradley told her parents he would be her Olympic mount. She trained him until her death in 1983, after which many offers were made to her parents to buy the talented animal. Stephen Hadley rode Milton for a short time, before he became a mount of the world-renowned international rider John Whitaker.
Milton died July 4, 1999. He was buried on the Whitaker's farm in Yorkshire.








PHAR LAP:
chestnut gelding, Phar Lap was foaled on 4 October 1926 in Seadown[6] near Timaru in the South Island of New Zealand.[4] He was sired by Night Raid from Entreaty by Winkie. He was by the same sire as the Melbourne Cup winner Nightmarch.

SORRY BOUT THE HYPERLINKS


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

it wouldnt let me write more


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Man O' War* is my ultimate fav! Voted by the BloodHorse as the greatest racehorse of the 20th century _(Secretariat came in 2nd & Citation 3rd)_ Born in 1917 he raced for only 2 years, winning 20 out of 21 starts _(one controversial 2nd to a horse named Upset)_ broke/set 8 records _(some of which lasted 70 years!)_ won one race by an estimated 100 lengths as well as defeating 1919 Triple Crown Winner Sir Barton in a famed match race by 7 lengths which took place at Kenilworth Park in Canada! After the match race he went on to sire 64 race champions including War Admiral (he was also grandsire of Seabiscuit!) Man O' War was said to have one of the longest strides on record & he died in 1947 at the ripe old age of 30 

I too love *Ruffian,* so i won't say anything that hasnt already been said.

Then there's *Big Ben*; he was originally named Winston & stood 17.3hh:-o sold to Canadian equestrian Ian Miller for $45,000, who rode him to over 40 Grand Prix titles as well as taking the world cup show jumping championship 2 years in a row! He also won the Du Maurier International twice. In 1992, Big Ben survived 2 bouts of colic & a trailer accident in which 2 horses died & one became unridable due to injuries. The 4th would never enter a trailer again. Big Ben went on to win a Grand Prix only 2 months later. He was retired in 1994 at the age of 18 after 11 years of competition and he died in 1999 after suffering from another bout of colic.


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

Makybe Dive, won her first race back after 6 months off the track at 9 years old, made Australian racing history.










Pharlap, another of Australia's greatest.









and Peewee, one of the world's greatest stunt horses of all time. An Andalusion stallion owned by a stunt horse stud (not sure where) The stud is run by Gerard Naprous and his son Dan, both prominent stunt performers


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

This may sound lame but my horse, Ben. He's 17 years old, Fjord and had his first show season this year. Never shown in his life. Won7th and 5th in his first 2 3-Day events. He's a hero in my eyes, never lets me down. Still alive.









and of course Theodore O'Connor. 14.1 hh pony that went to Rolex. He had an amazing career and had such a huge heart. Passed away in 2008 after being short-listed for the beijing olympics he lives on in all our hearts.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I had to put a show hack on my list (or show pony)
BEAUFORT HEIRESS:
An arabian pony ridden by trinette crawford (i know her) and won may champion ships at local and royal and







HOTY level shows.
GARRYOWEN:
A show hack that did royal showing. He was ridden by violet murrel. They both dies when violets barn caught alight and and violet ran inside to save garryowen and one of her racehorse. Both horse perished in the fire while violet and her husband bill died later in hospital.









STROLLER:
stroller was the only ever pony to compete in the olympics. He was a thoroughbred/connemarra pony (wooooh!) and he was ridden by marion coakes in the olympics.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

aww these are so cool. And all such special horses  _PintoTess_ i could have made my whole list show hacks hehe. I'm pretty sure i saw BEAUFORT HEIRESS at the 08 ShowNationals at werribee. Cant remember what state she was under though. On the topic of top show Hacks what about TATE ridden by Kim Durante owned by Aaron Woolard and the Durante Family. The most amazing horse i have ever met, seen, and he just loved what he did.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

all myu fave horses are pretty much show horses lol. and i love KHOLO as well he is so pretty.  and you know how your chestnut ponys name is "lay it again of astral" well today i was reading horse scene magazine and i saw a pony called "paint the stars of astral". are your pony and this horse related. probably the same sire or dam im guessing? but what do i know lol. just the name rang a bell and i thought of your pony lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah his is "play it again of astral" they probaby are some how by the Fairley stud they use the prefix of astral. Theres heaps of them  and are all pretty! hehe


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oooppps yeah i wrote lay it again of astral instead of PLAY lol. stoopid me


----------

